# Open Invite: Baja Norte, MEX



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Headed down to Bahia Gonzaga 13MAY-21MAY14 crossing the border at daybreak the 13th. Anyone wanting a Mexican outback adventure come on over. 
The planning has begun in earnest, and I'm really starting to get psyched. I can not help but suffer though the next 2.5weeks. A report will surely follow.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Pix and no video (from me). Promise.

My dad and I arrive a day or two ahead of the rest of la armada plastica so we'll have it dialed.
Starting to get the shit in a pile and getting anxious.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

A towel? For the shit? No cattle in the area.
Its on the list but thats it? Not a roll of plastic wrap or emergency surplus sausages?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

We do like to be prepared; all suggestions considered.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

If only I was closer.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

These kooks went to the area a month before. While they need a geography (and spelling) lesson as Gonzaga Bay itself is another 10mi S, I'll let it slide since they were nearly all newbies. It'll give you an idea of the terrain.

I've fished w/ Defjack before and yes he is deaf.
Pt 1





Multiple catastrophic mirage drive failures on a PA. Tsk.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

7daze and an early reveille.
Gear pile needs a cargo net to move and a harness to climb.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope you have the wifi sorted, i want live view.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This part of Baja is off the grid so I won't be heard from for a good week.

Not really live, but there is a cam (of course there is) on solar:
http://www.allaboutbaja.com/gonzagabay.html
Camp is about 4 miles out, just R of center.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Adios compas.
Hasta luego. Ya nos vamos.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

You lucky bastard
You lucky lucky bastard


----------

